# Where can you train to do detailing south wales 🤔



## kevinbird

Hi all has above been looking but haven't found nowt around South wales


----------



## suds

Summit detailing might be your closest or detailR they're detailing supporters DW but might oblige


----------



## kevinbird

Nice one cheers mate I will have look now ☺


----------



## dave-

Might have to travel for that. Nothing much in Wales full stop hahaha. I have lived here all my life and have to travel near 3 hours round trip to go to an ice rink and over 2 and a half to go bowling


----------



## Welshquattro1

Vivid Car Care in Newport will be doing a course soon and I'd try Ti22 in Chepstow as James may do them aswell.


----------

